# On board video cameras



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

What are guys using to capture onboard video? If like something I can mount to the locomotive or to the caboose to capture on board video. Preferably battery powered and real time wireless transmission to the phone. I imagine someone had come up with a track powered version, but I'm using DC for now, although I have some loco genie so those might work with it (constant voltage). 

Didn't have to be super fancy, cost is a factor.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

Got a used GoPro Session. It's a cube about 1" square. There are tons of cheap knock-off's and spy-cams on Amazon. I went with the more expensive GoPro just for the app/connectivity. Plus it's water proof and usable for other things.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use the Mobius ActionCam, works great and had no problem with 1080P recording. It also is flat so I can perch it on the cab of the engine for the engineer's view or on a freight car of caboose to see more of the train in the picture. Here's a video using it at the NJ-HR club a few years back.

<iframe width="1164" height="655" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

jackpresley said:


> Got a used GoPro Session. It's a cube about 1" square. There are tons of cheap knock-off's and spy-cams on Amazon. I went with the more expensive GoPro just for the app/connectivity. Plus it's water proof and usable for other things.


The fact there are so many is part of the problem. Searching for a specific needle in a stack of needles. I really want one that will steam to my phone. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I use the Mobius ActionCam, works great and had no problem with 1080P recording. It also is flat so I can perch it on the cab of the engine for the engineer's view or on a freight car of caboose to see more of the train in the picture. Here's a video using it at the NJ-HR club a few years back.


I took a look at that, looks like it records to sd card and does not steam in any way?

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The new Mobius Mixi ActionCam has WiFi, and it's $89. One of the major advantages is it's flat and doesn't project way off the train, so you don't have to worry about clearance.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Perfect, thanks!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I use this. It can record right side up or upside down. Has great audio pickup, records to an on board chip and projects a video image to an app on my smart phone so I can see what I'm recording plus have control of the cam for record and stop. I made the white support box and have it stuck to the flat car with duct tape. This can be pushed ahead of a loco or pulled along in a train. If I put it in a train I'll usually put a gondola or flat car ahead of it so as not to block the view.
The video clip below the picture is an example of the video this can shoot.


----------

